# headphone carrying case?



## m11a1

Does anybody know where I can find carrying cases for full-size headphones?


----------



## fordgtlover

I have seen people use those aluminium cases that they often sell containing computer repair kits. 

 These cases combined with some custom cut foam and some nice material covering the foam can look very nice.


----------



## krmathis

Search around for an aluminum CD or photo case.
 I found these in a local store, which seems to be really well suited for storing headphones. The smallest one are same size as the stock Stax flight case.






Clas Ohlson Internettbutikk - Alt for en enklere hverdag

 No idea where you are located. But you may find something similar around.


----------



## trickywombat

Check with Uncle Wilson at Jaben. He has HippoCases for a variety of full-sized headphones. Audio Cubes also has one for Audio Technica phones.


----------



## FiNoobie

I have the Headroom case:

http://www.headphone.com/products/sy...dphone-bag.php


----------



## Listens2tubes

I found an old 8mm projector case at a garage sale and set it up for headphone use. It measures 11 1/2" x 7 3/8" x 13" and stores 2 pr of headphones a player and some cd's. Great for meets.


----------



## G-man

i also use the aluminium cases. well ive used them once. i needed to take my full size ones somewhere, and the only case i could find was one of those that my sis used for her DVDs. i just took it, two sheets of foam, and it worked like a charm. only thing is that it is a bit heavy. if you don't mind that, they are brilliant.


----------



## JohnFerrier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gautam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i also use the aluminium cases. well ive used them once. i needed to take my full size ones somewhere, and the only case i could find was one of those that my sis used for her DVDs. i just took it, two sheets of foam, and it worked like a charm. only thing is that it is a bit heavy. if you don't mind that, they are brilliant._

 
















































 Did you make your avatar? (hee.. hee... hee... found out 25 images is the max... tried 200...)


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnFerrier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Did you make your avatar? (hee.. hee... hee... found out 25 images is the max... tried 200...)_

 

jesus christ.. that scared me half to death. i thought my avatar was multiplying. and no i didnt make it, i stole it from my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. lets hope he never finds head-fi


----------



## Pangaea

I tried a search, where can you order or at least see the hippo cases?


----------



## trickywombat

Uncle Wilson at jaben.net doesn't have the HippoCases in a catalog, but they do come in various sizes. Here's are examples from the jaben forum:


----------



## Mike Wazowski

I got for my K701s a case from Headroom. Not a hard case, but nevertheless feels sturdy and nice.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncle Wilson at jaben.net doesn't have the HippoCases in a catalog, but they do come in various sizes. Here's are examples from the jaben forum:









_

 

WOW!!!!! ALL THAT CAN FIT IN ONE OF THOSE CASES???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 LOL!!!


----------



## JohnerH

Hi Guys,

I know this is 2 years old but.........

Nowdays where can someone find them cases?? 

J


----------



## Melvins

bumpitty


----------



## Eric_C

Jaben still has cases like the one pictured a few posts above.


----------



## Melvins

where


----------



## Eric_C

Link's on this page.


----------



## Melvins

I didn't see them there..


----------



## Melvins

the uncle wilson's site doesn't appear to have them


----------



## Eric_C




----------



## Melvins

THANKS!


----------



## sbradley02

On the hippo cases, it says enough room for amps, but appears to have no compartments - how does one stow the amp and source in such a case?
   
  Thanks


----------



## justie

is there a difference between the hippo case and the alessandro case?


----------



## sbradley02

Reposting


----------



## sbradley02

I looked around at all the commercial cases available, and none of them met my needs, so I found a source for custom made bags.

  Dgear (http://www.dgearpacks.com/pages/music.html) makes bags to your specifications. Dimensions, compartments, pockets, closures, color are all up to you. I had them make me a bag to my specifications. The photo on that web page is my bag. This is a high quality product, US made, and I recommend the company. A couple of more pictures of my bag below.


----------



## Mr Do

A bar tender tote bag can be had for under $10 does the job perfectly with a small pocket in the front for more gear.
   
  http://www.mypopcornmachine.com/bartender-tote-bag-nybe-gift-08-tote.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_term=bartender-tote-bag-nybe-gift-08-tote


----------



## sbradley02

I am presuming the dimensions on the web site are accurate, 9x6x3?
  Is that internal or external? Even if internal, my Thunderpants measure 9x8x5 so this bag would be much too small for full sized headphones. Looks like it might work well for folders or for IEMs. Is it padded?
  
  Quote: 





mr do said:


> A bar tender tote bag can be had for under $10 does the job perfectly with a small pocket in the front for more gear.
> 
> http://www.mypopcornmachine.com/bartender-tote-bag-nybe-gift-08-tote.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_term=bartender-tote-bag-nybe-gift-08-tote


----------



## Mr Do

It will fit full size cans fine. It's a soft nylon bag and does the job better than anything else I've used. I need to get a second one cuz I actually use the Bar Kit for work.
   
  .


----------



## Mr Do

Here's a few another suggestions.
  http://www.amazon.com/Gator-Cases-Recorder-Recorders-Accessories/dp/B002OHDJPK/ref=sr_1_14?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1305647919&sr=1-14

http://goodcans.com/HeadphoneStore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=36


----------



## sbradley02

Looks like the case is quite a bit larger than the published dimensions
  
  Quote: 





mr do said:


> It will fit full size cans fine. It's a soft nylon bag and does the job better than anything else I've used. I need to get a second one cuz I actually use the Bar Kit for work.
> 
> .


----------



## PopandLocke

Has anyone here had any experience with the V-Audio bag sold by Vilaibhan on ebay?  His feedback seems pretty good, and the price is nice.  
   
link


----------

